# Carrito a control remoto



## Moko Loko (Abr 29, 2012)

Buenas Tardes!!!

no soy tan novato en esto de la electronica pero existen cosas que la verdad no entiendo....

Quisiera que me ayudaran con mi problema:

lo que quiero hacer es un carrito que use un control inalambrico, lo que quiero es solamente que de acia adelante y hacia atras.
ya lo tengo hecho, pero este que tengo usa una fotoresistncia y un relevador como circuito de control, al darle la luz, el carrito avanza, al tapar el LDR el carrito retrocede. 

lo unico que quiero es un circuito de control que sea a distancia, ke presione un boton y de hacia adelante, le de a otro y de para atras. asi de simple pero no he podido encontrar.

encontre este CKT pero es Control remoto IR. lo que yo quiero es que no tengas que estarle apuntando al carrito para que funcione. 
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/ir1ch/index.htm

no tengo conocimientos de microcontroladores, asi que mejor que sea sin ellos.


----------



## reyvilla (Abr 29, 2012)

Hola si buscas un poco encuentras ya hay uno como el que quieres hacer :

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/carrito-control-remoto-42229/

saludoss


----------



## Moko Loko (Abr 30, 2012)

Gracias reyvilla...ese tema no lo habia encontrado


----------

